
Text-based Template Engine for C++ - prisionif
https://github.com/jrziviani/amps
======
Narew
see also inja[1] a c++ template engine inspired by jinja that use
nlohmann/json

[1] : [https://github.com/pantor/inja](https://github.com/pantor/inja)

